# Happy Birthday MrBoofuss



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2012)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday


----------



## Merlot (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope your day was great!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, MrBoofus!  Hope it was great!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

andy, do you know monsieur boofus?
i looked him up; hasn't been here in years, and only a few posts back then.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2012)

He's not a particular friend of mine.  Just wanted to wish him a happy birthday.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 15, 2012)

*Happy Birthday*

May you have a most wonderful day ...

Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

oh, ok then.

happy birthday, mr. b.


----------

